# New to the area



## Trevandjo (16/5/14)

Hi I'm moving back to Australia after living in Asia for most of the last 11 years. I've bought a property in Sandon which is just outside of Newstead so I'm guessing that BAD is my nearest brew club. 

I've been all-grain brewing for the last year but have been doing partials and k&k for around 15 years. 

I'd be keen to meet up if anything is on as well as be able to pick brains for local knowledge. 

Cheers,

Trev


----------



## Shaneygrog (23/5/14)

I think a few things go on from time to time in Bendigo but I haven't as yet been involved. I live about 45 min south east of Bendigo, near Tooborac. Probably an hour away from Sandon, not that close but closer than Melbourne. We have a nice little brew pub here in town which is handy though I prefer to drink at home most of the time due to the $$$ factor, and I love a beer whilst wandering round my farm. There used to be a great beer fest in Heathcote but it's gone now though the pub here put on an Octooberfest which I did enjoy the first time round and I hear it is getting bigger. Anyways I am the member of no club but just thought i'd say hi, as we will be kind of neighbors. 

I don't mash but brew and drink a reasonable amount.  OK, lots!!

Cheers,

Shane


----------



## Trevandjo (23/5/14)

Thanks for replying. Howdy neighbour. 

I'm pretty much smack in the middle of Bendigo an Ballarat. I might give the guys in Ballarat a yell but first I'd better learn how to maintain a 40 acre property. - thirsty work.


----------



## Mardoo (23/5/14)

There's a solid Bendigo contingent. With a bit of searching you'll have no trouble finding them.


----------



## Shaneygrog (25/5/14)

40 acres? Easy work!!!


----------

